# 04' - Front suspension/steering issues



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

My problem is kind of hard to explain but I will do my best. First off let me start by saying my front sway bar links are shot. I have ordered new ones that will be here this week. Those may be what is causing my problem, but I wanted some input to see if I need to order anything else while I'm at it. When driving down the road, the car tends to follow any cracks or lines on the road. When crossing over the hump in the road, center line or something, the car acts like it was a boat and went over someones wake in the water. So instead of driving in a straight line, the car tends to follow in the lines path. Does that make any sense? Would jacked up sway bar links cause that to happen? Thanks!


----------

